# Lost interest in photography



## Emberdragoness (Nov 18, 2015)

I just posted some of my work here a month or so ago! Unfortunately, I've completely lost interest in photography. I've been like this for weeks now. I'm trying to drop my photography class in school and I don't take photos anymore. When I try to I just feel frustrated and completely uninspired. Is this normal, have any of you lost interest in your passion? Has it come back or did your motivation just disappear?


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Many many times. I'm sure I'll lose my passion for art one of these days but it will come back. I'm a musician, mandolin builder, model trains and the list goes on. I always come back to my hobbies with renewed passion.


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Well if you lost interest in your passion there it has never been a passion in the 1st place...just a mad interest as I like to call it.


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

dickhutchings said:


> . I always come back to my hobbies with renewed passion.


 Passion is not the same with hobby :vs_blush::vs_blush:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I disagree. I've been a musician all my life and though I never stop completely, I get tired of what I'm doing and do something else. Usually that just meant changing my instrument of choice. Guitar, banjo, fiddle, mandolin are my favorites and I've put in many an hour passionately improving myself as a musician. So I guess musicianship has been my passion throughout life but I need a break from that once in a while.

Where am I going with this? Maybe your right.:biggrin:
I don't know. I sure get wrapped up in whatever I'm doing, call it a hobby or a passion. If I'm doing it, I'm fully immersed in it. I couldn't be more passionate about what I'm doing right now which is art.


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

@dickhutchings MUSIC is your passion...not the instrument-the whole paraphernalia of making music drives your entire personality.Is like saying I have a hobby for acrylics-that would be incorrect!I have a passion for PAINTING.
I've seen people that have put passion into studying computers and do not get out of the house for weeks just to stay in front of their computers and study...whatever they are studying(lol) but you can't say they have a passion for Windows lol
Or I've seen ballerinas that literally destroyed their bodies just to improve their dance.That's a passion...not a mere hobby.An artist is not a hobbyist no matter what anyone says.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

OK, so am I an artist just because I've done some drawings and a few paintings? I'm probably a hobbiest painter  We'll see what the future holds for me as a budding artist or maybe I'm just pretending. I sure feel passionate about this right now, whether it's a passing phase remains to be seen.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Our love for anything can ebb and flow, that is normal. Don't distress over it, if it truly is your passion it will be back!

Till then just find some hobbies. (Sorry, couldn't resist!) ☺☺☺


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

dickhutchings said:


> OK, so am I an artist just because I've done some drawings and a few paintings? I'm probably a hobbiest painter  We'll see what the future holds for me as a budding artist or maybe I'm just pretending. I sure feel passionate about this right now, whether it's a passing phase remains to be seen.


 No...you are an artist because you are a musician duuuh...but you are a hobbyist painter :biggrin:..or dunno what to tell you...I do believe that everyone has a passion for something hidden somewhere and if everyone would discover it then the world would be a better place(but that's just my topic view of things)...because with a passion to live for then one becomes holy.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Susan Mulno said:


> Our love for anything can ebb and flow, that is normal. Don't distress over it, if it truly is your passion it will be back!
> 
> Till then just find some hobbies. (Sorry, couldn't resist!) ☺☺☺


I think that's exactly what I've done. Maybe I need to paint musical instruments:biggrin: Which brings me full circle to how I started down the art path. Someone on an instrument building forum posted a drawing of a mandolin. I thought, I wonder if I could do that. Now, 4 months later, here I am wielding paintbrushes instead of guitar picks and violin bows.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Sorry Emberdragoness, I seem to have hijacked your thread.


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

dickhutchings said:


> Sorry Emberdragoness, I seem to have hijacked your thread.


Oh no...we did...:vs_smirk::vs_smirk::vs_smirk:


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

Emberdragoness said:


> I just posted some of my work here a month or so ago! Unfortunately, I've completely lost interest in photography. I've been like this for weeks now. I'm trying to drop my photography class in school and I don't take photos anymore. When I try to I just feel frustrated and completely uninspired. Is this normal, have any of you lost interest in your passion? Has it come back or did your motivation just disappear?


Photography is my passion but every now and then I seem to put my camera down and walk away from it for a while. For me, it happens when I get too technical in the learning process. One thing that has helped me return to my love of taking pictures was to put away my DSLR for a while and just start capturing the world around me with my iPhone. It made it fun again for me.


----------



## Emberdragoness (Nov 18, 2015)

Asancta said:


> Well if you lost interest in your passion there it has never been a passion in the 1st place...just a mad interest as I like to call it.


Wow, you're totally right!! I still WANT to take photos, but the motivation is gone.


----------



## Emberdragoness (Nov 18, 2015)

Asancta said:


> dickhutchings said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Emberdragoness, I seem to have hijacked your thread.
> ...





dickhutchings said:


> Sorry Emberdragoness, I seem to have hijacked your thread.


It's all good. I made the post so people would have a discussion about this stuff!


----------

